# My all-white doe!!!!



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

What do you think about my deer i was lucky enough to harvest?


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

BIGDIPPER said:


> What do you think about my deer i was lucky enough to harvest?


Crankbait or Spinnerbait??


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Awesome trophy. I'm going to move this to the Bucks and Does section so those interested in deer related topics can check out your beauty.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! She's gorgeous! What a fantastic Trophy! Congratulations!


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Indians believed albinos are sent to this earth to purify the world and bring back spiritual balance and harmony.

Indians also said that 7 years of bad luck will follow the killing of an albino animal.


With that said I would have shot it also. 

Very beautiful animal...


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrat's..It's even got a white nose. After being shot and drug out of the woods, no blood ,dirt,nothin. Can't belive it's so clean. Didn't even gut it.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That thing is white as a ghost! What a pretty deer. Would make a super full body mount! Gorgeous animal!


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Ya the doe was dirty when i shot it. I used a sled to pull it through the field and up to the lane, then was able to drive my jeep down the lane and load her on the back. I then hosed her down with water to clean her off to get some good pictures. I am getting it mounted and the taxidermist didnt want me to gut it and that he would skin in first. Thanks for the comments they are greatly appreciated!


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Great Deer, please post pics when you get her back.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You got my buck's girlfriend...Nice trophy. Had you seen her before or just the day of the hunt? I used to see them daily while on duty in NY but even after a a year I never got over their beauty. They just take your breath away. The one I saw were not albino- pure white but with dark eyes and noses. Looks like you got the albino. The does look like big white goats....


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

cool congratulations!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

May I ask, what county did you harvest her in ? She'll make a fine trophy. Congrats, Mike


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Ya your right snakecharmer they are beautiful! I did see her around june and thats it. Didnt know if she was still even in the area or if someone already got her. What was also cool is it had white hooves and dark blue eyes. I harvested the doe in seneca county.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is a picture of her before she was all cleaned up. I am grateful for harvesting a great deer and in my opinion a great trophy, thats why im doing her justice and getting a full body mount to display her off. Thanks again for all your comments!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man that thing is beautiful.Imagine that thing standing in a den.Great Job!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I would of never shot that deer it was a lot more beutiful alive then it would be dead.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I would of never shot that deer it was a lot more beutiful alive then it would be dead.


If he didnt do it the next guy to see her would have.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I would of never shot that deer it was a lot more beutiful alive then it would be dead.


I would have harvested that deer in a heart-beat (in a safe manner of course). A dignified kill - by a Sportman with dignity. There is "Honor" in how Bigdipper is handling this whole situation! This Deer is a "Once in a Lifetime" Trophy. I would be lying if I said that I wasn't at least a little jealous.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

I would've shot her! Congrats!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

My daughter just walked in the room and said "wow, thats a big goat!" lol. Nice deer bud.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I remember as a kid back in the mid 60's an article in the PA Game News about the bad luck stories, deaths and the Indian beliefs on albino deer. I was about 12 then and swore after reading about all the bad that happens to people after harvesting one, that I never would. I never saw one in all my years afield so it was a non issue and glad I never had to make the choice. I had enough bad without tempting fate.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats on the rare opportunity! I completely agree with most people and would have taken the deer without question. Be sure to post some pictures of the mount once its completed. What type of full body mount are you getting? Laying down? Standing up?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow beautiful deer man. She will look great. That is an absolutley special deer. As a fellow hunter I say thanks for doing her justice and getting the mount done. Quick question though? Is she a true albino? Not sure cuz you said the eyes were blue and her nose isnt pink?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

fakebait said:


> I remember as a kid back in the mid 60's an article in the PA Game News about the bad luck stories, deaths and the Indian beliefs on albino deer. I was about 12 then and swore after reading about all the bad that happens to people after harvesting one, that I never would. I never saw one in all my years afield so it was a non issue and glad I never had to make the choice. I had enough bad without tempting fate.


Bad things happen to everyone... Hindu's believe that Cows are sacred - and yet we eat them!


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Im having her mounted standing up with a half turn. Its consitered an "all-white" deer since the eyes are blue and not an albino since the eyes arent pink.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Not to be rude or take away from this thread but lets remember this is a fishing site. If you want to talk hunting I'm sure there are sites that would love for you to join...


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

FishHunter88 said:


> Not to be rude or take away from this thread but lets remember this is a fishing site. If you want to talk hunting I'm sure there are sites that would love for you to join...


Dont need to be a hater, this is an outdoorsman/women site. This site has topics on hunting, fishing, boating, sports, ect. If your not into hunting dont click on the buck and does thread.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

This thread was moved to the northwest ohio fishing forum for some reason I didn't go to the hunting section to get this


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FishHunter88 said:


> This thread was moved to the northwest ohio fishing forum for some reason I didn't go to the hunting section to get this


Its under Bucks and Does on mine. There's a gremlin somewhere....


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

SOME PEOPLE NEED 2 TAKE A CHILL PILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congates on a very differant trophy,and yes that sounds like a cool way 2 have it mounted
mrtwister


----------



## carman9941 (Nov 28, 2010)

any stats on how rare this is?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

First off Congrats on harvesting a nice deer. With that said, whats the big deal with all the hating on this guy? A deer is a deer to me, it's meat no matter what color hide it's wrapped in. Enough with the bad luck stories and hoodoo voodoo stuff. As soon as I seen the heading i knew exactly what was coming. Kudos to those who wouldn't have shot her that's your choice but it doesn't give anyone the right to undercut the op's excitement about harvesting such an odd animal. Do a lil research folks these deer like the one the op shot are genetically inferior to normal deer and probably should be removed from the herd. If they were meant to be like that then all deer would be white. Cut the guy a little slack. Nice harvest man post up those full body mount pics when you get her back!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

When viewing this post from the start I was just wondering how long it would be before someone would do some bashing?

IMO:

Congrats on a TRUE TROPHY. 

I'd give Cabela's a call & not to the store, corp. headquarters.

Gee I wonder what They would offer U on that mount? With all kudos' displayed & giving you full credit in displaying the deer for their Wildlife display?

$ 5,000.
$ 10,000. ?????????????????????????????

I'd give them a holler before the taxidermist starts with his handy work.

Like I posted, THIS IS MY OPINION ONLY!

Nik,


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

As they say there's an a-- hole in every crowd.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I would make sure whoever mounts that deer does "top notch work". IMO that doe there is a super rare specimen. She's a girl with "Mega Buck" stature. Glad you got her because it would be a shame for her to end up in front of a semi and nothing more than a splatter on the road. Now, many can admire her.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

congratulations on a true trophy. that's a once in a lifetime deer. i wouldn't get worked up about what other guys say here. opinions are like a$$holes, everyone's got one


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

You know I wasnt being mean about it or trying to bash anyone because I know you guys are referring to my post, I was just simply stating my opinion no big deal if he thinks it's a trophy good im glad it made BIGDIPPER happy that he got her I was just stating my opinion sorry if I caused a riot of some sort or if you took took it as rude or bashing, im sorry.

-Gillie-


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

No its cool, everybody is entitled to an opinion and i am glad people take the time to post their comments.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Way to go Dipper was it all white meat. If so maybee my wife would eat it. LOL Full body mount wow thats more than justice. You may have some bad luck when you get the bill for that. I think any hunter would be proud to have that mount in his home. That might be a tough one to find a place for though.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

fakebait....When I saw the white deer the first thing that came to mind..was the Pa. Game News magazine about Don't Kill The White Deer...I still have it in my den somewhere..After reading the article I swore if I ever saw one I would not. take the shot..( True Story I was there.).. When I was 15 years old I went to the Tionesta Forest area with my uncle...On Our way out that evening .,My uncle stopped and said look at that pile of snow on the hillside. overthere..strange thing was it had not snowed yet...This buck stood up and it was an albino..I was carring a shot gun with a punkinball,My uncle was carring a 30-40 Krag..He was a hell of a shot, The deer was at least 75 yards away..so it was up to him...to take the shot..Hit that white buck and down he went, all of a sudden this buck was standing up blood all over his front shoulder, turned around and my uncle hit him again, went down and then he was standing up again , blood all over this shoulder...This buck started to walk up the hill and over the top,, We went over to where this Buck stood and there was not a spot of blood anywhere..We followed the trail he took and never saw blood or the Buck ever again...Like he never existed,,If I had not been there to see it for myself I would have called my Uncle a liar...Gods Truth...JIM....CL....:!....:!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> fakebait....When I saw the white deer the first thing that came to mind..was the Pa. Game News magazine about Don't Kill The White Deer...I still have it in my den somewhere..After reading the article I swore if I ever saw one I would not. take the shot..( True Story I was there.).. When I was 15 years old I went to the Tionesta Forest area with my uncle...On Our way out that evening .,My uncle stopped and said look at that pile of snow on the hillside. overthere..strange thing was it had not snowed yet...This buck stood up and it was an albino..I was carring a shot gun with a punkinball,My uncle was carring a 30-40 Krag..He was a hell of a shot, The deer was at least 75 yards away..so it was up to him...to take the shot..Hit that white buck and down he went, all of a sudden this buck was standing up blood all over his front shoulder, turned around and my uncle hit him again, went down and then he was standing up again , blood all over this shoulder...This buck started to walk up the hill and over the top,, We went over to where this Buck stood and there was not a spot of blood anywhere..We followed the trail he took and never saw blood or the Buck ever again...Like he never existed,,If I had not been there to see it for myself I would have called my Uncle a liar...Gods Truth...JIM....CL....:!....:!


Probably used old military ammunition. That could have been the reason why it bled, but got up and left the area.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Great deer I would have takin her too!! Congrats!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

At no time was I cutting on this guy for harvesting it. I think it was a great thing he did. I was telling about something I read about years ago. Kind of general interest story and how it made me feel after reading it. It is getting harder to post anything anymore without someone jumping down your throat or taking some sort of offense to what you post.Not all of us have been on here since day one and I do not have enough time left in my life to reveue all the old post to know whats old news or new. So I'm sorry I brought up an old topic and from what I just said guys here we go again because I'm seeing these exact post to offen anymore on this site from all sorts of people. I know old topic by now !


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Jigging Jim...You may have a point ,,I have no idea as to what ammo he was shooting...All I know was at the time it was freeky...I am not so sure as to if I had seen this deer I too would probably have taken the shot..fakebait I know where you are comming from..I too have made some posts that guy's have jumped on ...I say this is my openion ,,they have there's...All in All they are a bunch of nice guy's...JIM....CL....


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on a beautiful deer and trophy. Can't wait to see the mount.


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

wow congrats on a truely beautiful animal. this is a great trophy and a once in a life time opportunity. Some guys will kill some true moster bucks but they are only a few people who will be able to harvest an animal like this one you were blessed my man.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

fakebait said:


> At no time was I cutting on this guy for harvesting it. I think it was a great thing he did. I was telling about something I read about years ago. Kind of general interest story and how it made me feel after reading it. It is getting harder to post anything anymore without someone jumping down your throat or taking some sort of offense to what you post.Not all of us have been on here since day one and I do not have enough time left in my life to reveue all the old post to know whats old news or new. So I'm sorry I brought up an old topic and from what I just said guys here we go again because I'm seeing these exact post to offen anymore on this site from all sorts of people. I know old topic by now !


Not really anything wrong about the Native American statement. It's "Folk-lore" - which is very important to the Native American Culture. Certain believes that have gone back centries. They believe that animals have/are Spirits. This particular Doe is being - and has been - treated in a dignified manner. The Native American people that know of this "situation" already (both OGF members and others) at least can see something positive in the way this "Hunter" is handling this whole thing. Remember the Bison? Now that made the White Man look bad - and believe me, many of the Native Americans still have resentment about that (as well as so many other issues). I used to spend a lot of time on a Reservation - so I've seen and heard a lot! I Dated a Mohawk Lady for a couple of years. One of her "funny?" sayings was: "Columbus discovered America - and we were here to greet him!" For some reason, I never found it to be funny, but to Native Americans, it really isn't something to laugh at. Let's all just celebrate a special animal and put our differences aside.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Really beautiful animal, congratulations...


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, I will post a picture of the mount when it is done.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice deer. I Grew up outside of Tiffin. when I was young and hunting I remember seeing a white deer. It was to far for a shot and I struggled with the fact to shoot if I got a chance. I'm glad I didn't have the decision. I was way to young to under stand anything good or bad then. I remember old guys talking about seeing it before too. 

Congrats of her and I'm looking forward to seeing the pics when you get her back. Thanks for posting


----------

